# Is a 20W neje worth it?



## SteveJ (Nov 7, 2019)

I am thinking of getting an upgraded neje laser - in the 3500 series.  They are available in the base model at 3.5W ($175), or upgrade to 7W ($205) or 20W ($275).    

Is it worth it to spring for the extra money to step up to the 20W model?


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 7, 2019)

I would think it depends on what you plan on doing with it. The basic model does great engraving. The 7w seems to cut a little deeper and the 20w a little more deeper. Plus I think the 20w will do light engraving on painted metal. There are a couple youtube videos showing the difference.  Just search neje 7w vs 20w.


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 7, 2019)

I read a lot about them because I was thinking about getting one. What I found is that the 3.5 and 7 watt units are fro engraving while the 20 watt unit was for cutting. One I looked at was a 7 watt unit with an additional laser head of 20 watts.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 7, 2019)

eharri446 said:


> I read a lot about them because I was thinking about getting one. What I found is that the 3.5 and 7 watt units are fro engraving while the 20 watt unit was for cutting. One I looked at was a 7 watt unit with an additional laser head of 20 watts.


Depending on the thickness, all 3 lasers will cut. It's just the more power, the deeper it will go.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 7, 2019)

So here is a depth of cut test I did. This is with the 3.5w standard laser. This is a 1/2" square. I burned it at 100% laser power and 100ms burn time. The first burn did cut thru the top and bottom lines but not the sides. So the second test was at the same settings and set to burn 2 times. The cut is a 1.15mm thick veneer. I would bet that the 7w would have cut it in the first pass easily. The 20w probably burn thru whatever is under the veneer. Lol


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 7, 2019)

I wonder if the 20W could be powered down to safely engrave and if it has the same focal point to be able to engrave as sharp a cut as the 3500.  I think that is my real question.  I don't want to buy the 20W and lose the ability to engrave well.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 7, 2019)

SteveJ said:


> I wonder if the 20W could be powered down to safely engrave and if it has the same focal point to be able to engrave as sharp a cut as the 3500.  I think that is my real question.  I don't want to buy the 20W and lose the ability to engrave well.


I'm not certain, but I would think that if you turn the laser power down, it won't cut as deep. The software allows you to adjust laser power and laser burn time. The burn time adjusts how long it will sit in one spot while it's burning and the laser power should cut down the burn power.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2019)

I have the 20W. There's no problem dialling back the power to 10% and shortening the burn time to reduce the effect - I've successfully engraved a wooden pen barrel, cork "drink coasters", and leather pen cases. It can also cut Mylar sheet.

I bought mine from NMC Lasers - Nancy gives excellent customer service, she doesn't always have the models in stock, but she also sells the Benson Pace rotary jig and does combo pricing for laser & jig sets.


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 8, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> I have the 20W. There's no problem dialling back the power to 10% and shortening the burn time to reduce the effect - I've successfully engraved a wooden pen barrel, cork "drink coasters", and leather pen cases. It can also cut Mylar sheet.
> 
> I bought mine from NMC Lasers - Nancy gives excellent customer service, she doesn't always have the models in stock, but she also sells the Benson Pace rotary jig and does combo pricing for laser & jig sets.



Thank you.  That answers all my questions.  Since I've got some ideas which will require some cutting and deeper engraving I'll spring for the 20W model.  Nancy doesn't show it on her site, did you purchase the 20W module as an add on?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2019)

SteveJ said:


> Nancy doesn't show it on her site, did you purchase the 20W module as an add on?


I thought about doing that, but then decided I didn't want to take a chance on the power supply of a 7W machine not being able to handle the 20W laser head. I waited for her next delivery of 20W units - let her know you want one and she'll keep you informed when they are scheduled to arrive.

I might buy a 3500 or 7W laser head at some point, if I find I need to some some delicate work that's difficult to calibrate with the higher power unit.

Found the leather pen case photo ...


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 8, 2019)

Didn’t I read that more power a laser had, the larger the spot size was at the best focal point?  Not that it would matter for most of what we do and may even help with cutting but just wondered.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2019)

MRDucks2 said:


> Didn’t I read that more power a laser had, the larger the spot size was at the best focal point?  Not that it would matter for most of what we do and may even help with cutting but just wondered.


You might have read that, but at these power levels it is not based in physics. It could be true for some equipment as a result of bad optics.


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 8, 2019)

There is a new lens for the 20w Nancy has them. It makes a big difference. 
Please consider our jig. American made and supported by IAP members


----------

